# Taurus changed my mind



## skidder (Mar 10, 2011)

I recently purchased a brand new 44 tracker. The Gun arrived with several defects. The worst being the hammer rubbing a grove into the frame (top-right). The grip was torn, not once, not twice, but 9 times all the way through to the inside. 
I called them immediately. They were real polite and sent a Fedex guy to my house the next day. The gun left with a detailed letter describing the problems. I received the gun back today in worse shape than when it left. The grip was not replaced, same grip with all the tears. They left a noticeable mark in the hammer trying to center it, but it looks like they went the wrong way and made the rubbing even worse. Oh yah.... it came back with greasy and dirty finger prints all over the grip barrel, and frame . 

I'm afraid to send it off again for fear of it getting worse!!! 

I love my target 22 Tracker, it has been a great handgun, the very reason I purchased this one. The finish, action, and tolerances, were nothing like this 44, having the same frame, grip, and cylinder. They sure went down hill the last 10 years. 

I once defended Taurus, but I now see the light and grieve with all the others who have purchased these piles of crap. Where the heck do they get their gun smiths. I'm madder than an old red hen, and I better quite before I get censored.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah right, you're just a hater! Taurus is the best thing on earth!!!!!

Sorry to hear of your troubles, it sucks for sure us there anything your dealer can do for you or did you order it online and have it shipped to a receiving FFL? Either way I'd contact who sold you the gun and see if they might be able to get you a different gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That sucks dude. I see stories like this all the time, unfortunately. There is even a sticky in the Taurus section here with links to similiar headaches. I don't know why they can't get things right.

I'd say call them back and demand to speak to a supervisor. Tell them you expect them to pick up the shipping costs and make this right.


----------



## sevenshooter (Jan 27, 2011)

*more threads on taurus*

Skippers post is one that is part of this thread..... thanks skipper.

Taurus changed my mind - TheFiringLine Forums


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

sevenshooter said:


> Skippers post is one that is part of this thread..... thanks skipper.
> 
> Taurus changed my mind - TheFiringLine Forums


They locked the thread - but post #51 on page 3 is a terrible story


----------



## skidder (Mar 10, 2011)

Yah... they locked my post and I was right in the middle of a reply. The odds of the sporting good store owner seeing my post have got to be 1000000 to 1. I did call and thanked the salesman for trying to steer me and others away from Taurus (and told them to continue to do so). I'm not sure why they locked it. I did not think things were out of hand like he said. I think the truth was being told and it was getting to some itchy ears. Every thing that I said was true and people were just venting and letting out steam because of all the frustration of Taurus.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Some forums - especially the 1911 forums and THR, lock threads all the time. I am an admin of a gun forum now, and previously admined 2 other gun forums before (1 of them being here). I don't like locking threads. There are easier ways to deal with things. 

Some places are just anti anti-Taurus... I've noticed that...


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> Some forums - especially the 1911 forums and THR, lock threads all the time. I am an admin of a gun forum now, and previously admined 2 other gun forums before (1 of them being here). I don't like locking threads. There are easier ways to deal with things.
> 
> Some places are just anti anti-Taurus... I've noticed that...


No complaints for me on Taurus. Had great luck so far. Accuracy sucks but as far as everything else goes i am happy with them. Kind of sounds like i have been lucky though. Not sure i will be buying any more from them on account of what i have read and heard.


----------



## sevenshooter (Jan 27, 2011)

*finnally someone with common sense*



charger5579 said:


> No complaints for me on Taurus. Had great luck so far. Accuracy sucks but as far as everything else goes i am happy with them. Kind of sounds like i have been lucky though. Not sure i will be buying any more from them on account of what i have read and heard.


What a world...:watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

charger5579 said:


> No complaints for me on Taurus. Had great luck so far. *Accuracy sucks but as far as everything else goes i am happy with them.* Kind of sounds like i have been lucky though. Not sure i will be buying any more from them on account of what i have read and heard. [emphasis added]


Huh?


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

guess that didnt make much sense. lol i have had no problems at all with the gun it is just not very accurate.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

charger5579 said:


> guess that didnt make much sense. lol i have had no problems at all with the gun it is just not very accurate.


Well, that is a big part of a reliable, working gun...


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, that is a big part of a reliable, working gun...


i agree. heck maybe i am part of the reason its not very accurate. :mrgreen:


----------



## 60ratrod (May 10, 2011)

yeah, i've owned 2 taurus pistols and i haven't been too impressed. i currently own a pt22 and owned a pt92 and i wasn't impressed by either gun. i'm working on getting rid of the pt22


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Well I noticed in post #1 it said it arrived.....One thing I will never do is buy unseen and personally inspected by myself. I'm not a gunsmith or expert but I can say I've never had a problem with any guns all my life. Call it luck I guess.tumbleweed


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

I deal alot with taurus firearms I already sold several of them one to my oldest daughter bought her a Pt111 mill pro for christmas last year she already put 1000 rds through it and called me she said the more she shoots it the better it gets. I had to break her heart and tell her its cause she is practicing lol. I do like Taurus tho they have a really good warrenty life time that is. all the guns I sold my customers have always been satisfied could be I physically inspect each one that comes in. and when they buy It, I break it down give it a through cleaning and oiling before they leave my business. I am one for 100% customer satisfaction.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Man that just blows........handle still broke, hammer made worse and the insult of all returned dirty and full of finger prints. Unexcusable. You may never have an opportunity to find out if it is a fine gun just not very accurate like chargers taurus.......

RCG


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Taurus seems like such a love/hate relationship. I like the look and feel of some of their pistols, but it sounds like their quality control is something to be addressed.


----------

